# SuperTech 5W40 European Formula



## 2013GolfWagen (Dec 29, 2019)

Was very pleased to discover this at my local Canadian Walmart. I usually get my oil in the USA as I live very close to the border. I had been looking for good deals on oil that meet the VW502 spec. This oil appears to do that and is only $19.97 Canadian. I picked up 5 jugs.

I also did a quick video asking peoples' opinion on which of a few oils I should use in my Turbo Yaris and the VW Golf.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZhEj3FjiaY&t=25s


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

There is a difference between claiming 502.00 approval and actually having it. If the approval is important to you then select from *THIS* or a more recent list if available otherwise use a synthetic of your choice.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

That link only mentions that you must use their spec oil. It lists oils that are 'Generally Available in North America'. It does not say that those are the only ones they recommend. Read the document real slowly and you will see that's exactly what they say.

I do believe you get what you pay for so I would not use Supertech, but if it does pass the Audi specs, it's an approved oil.


----------



## GXL (Mar 31, 1999)

Supertech oil is made by the same company that makes Amazon Basics, which is a highly rated oil. I have used Mobil 1, Castrol, and Supertech and they have all behave properly.


----------

